# Divisor de frecuencia con el 74192



## Clerigo (Nov 1, 2006)

Saludos, tengo un problemita, me piden que utilizando un circuito integrado 74192 y siendo la frecuencia de entrada 1khz, obtener a la salida 2 hz.

Como puedo hacer para modificar la frecuencia de esta forma  Siguiente coloco la foto de las conexiónes del 74192.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 1, 2006)

Por lo que recuerdo el 74192, es un contador sincronico por decadas. Con lo que tendrias que conectar varios en cascada, y con cada uno tendrias una frecuencia de salida de /10.

espero que te ayude,

saludos 8)


----------



## Apollo (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola a todos:

También podrías utilizar el CMOS MC14006B, es un registro de cambios de 18 bits, pero puedes usarlo como divisor de frecuencia para bajar tu 1Khz a 2 hz.

Según mis cuentas necesitas 9 bits para tener la salida que necesitas.

Espero y te sea útil la información.

Un saludo al foro.


----------

